# Hugh Jackman walking the pup in New York City 14.03.2011 x 1



## Q (15 März 2011)

Uploaded with TurboImageHost.com
​ 

thx Alison


----------



## HazelEyesFan (17 März 2011)

Cute pic. Thank you!


----------



## Rainer Wenger (18 März 2011)

Auch dick eingepackt immer noch einen Blick wert - Danke für Mr. Jackman. :thumbup:


----------



## murko (18 März 2011)

Danke. Hundi ist schon genauso cool wie Herrchen.


----------

